# 300-6 starting issues/engine wiring diagram needed



## wahlturfcare (Nov 1, 2011)

i recently has to replace my rebuilt starter as it was sticking on alot on my asplundh whisper chipper and still somewhat does. I also replaced the fender starter relay and key switch but can only get the motor to pop and cough when trying to start. I checked and I am getting fuel but couldn't get the dist. coil plug wire to arc when i was cranking it.
I dod have power going to the coil and dist.(has a newer pickup coil). Could the coil or modulator gone bad?

Also, does anyone have a engine wiring diagram for the chipper(it is a '98 12'' model)?


----------



## BDChainsaw (Nov 16, 2011)

*Trying to help*

I have a 1982 Mitts & Merrill with a Ford 300 in line 6 motor. Although not identical you could be having the same trouble we did. there is a porcilin block called a ballast resistor on most ignitions of this era. Has something to do with dropping current to 6 volts for ignition system 12 volts only works starter and lights. Keeps points from melting together (to my knowledge all points systems are 6 volt design) if so equiped. If your motor sounds like it wants to start when your just letting go of the key I bet thats your problem. Even guys that think they don't have one do they put them inside the coils on some engines. That means you have to replace a $20 coil because a $5 ballast crapped out. For your wiring diagram get and older Ford truck Haynes or Chiltons manual pre fuel injection. Same stuff different rapper, yeah your chipper doesn't have AC or 6 disk changer so forget that stuff and you've got your schematic. Good luck.


----------

